# Translation & Info on Chomper_T's Android on webOS [Will follow his weibo]



## jshzhv4 (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Important: I'm not the developer for this project, I'm just a guy who can read Chinese. ALL the credit go to Chomper_T.]*

Alright, now I will start translate the post he puts on http://www.treo8.com/bbs/thread-264215-1-1.html

*Translation start*
Please read through this before you install it, ok?

*This is a first alpha version, forgive me if there is some problem*
The card issue, because I'm doing a lower level solution, and my time and ability is limited, so please give me some time to resolve it, I'll give you all an answer in 2 days~

so, what I'm doing next:
Card support and OpenGL

When you install it, limit preware, I'm not responsible for the problems cause by other installing tools. _[I'm not sure about this translation, please forgive me.]_

Issues:
1. Sometimes the screen will flash, turn the screen off and on by using power bottom will relieve, as well as reboot multiple times. I will resolve it 
2. No sensord driver, don't have time to write it, it's not the main point, resolve it later.
3. No wifi switch, please set it up in webOS before you go into Android, resolve it later.
4. No sound system, resolve it later.
5. No camera, will cause system to crash, TP will reboot.
6. Only single touch support will add multi-touch later, for now it's good for everyday use. 
7. No OpenGL, what I'm currently working on.
8. It's little difficult to return to webOS with Android completely stop, please reboot to get back to webOS.
9. UI is little bit ugly, you guys can work on it yourself, but this is not very important.

System ability: [_?? Not sure]_
1. non-multimedia java and ndk program should run perfect.
2. The system version is android is 3.1....(pi), but should be 2.3.x.

How to install apk:
Just put the apks to \apks folder and it will appear in android.(Please create the folder if there is not)

The system.img file is the android please don't delete it, you can use "loop ext3 mount" to see what's in it.

Key mapping:
Power is still Power
Home is still Home 
vol+ is Back
vol- is Menu 

*This is a first alpha version, forgive me if there is some problem*
..............
Download Link
http://115.com/file/aq7ufs34#chomper.app.android_0.0.1_all.ipk
*Translation finished *

According to his weibo(Chinese twitter) http://weibo.com/chomper , the card issue is resolved, it will take some time for OpenGL


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you, I was just trying to figure out how to access the system.img so i can mess with it.


----------



## droidyman (Sep 23, 2011)

sonofskywalker3 said:


> Thank you, I was just trying to figure out how to access the system.img so i can mess with it.


Once you install the ipk file via Preware in Webos you will have the system.img extracted to the /media/internal folder on your device.

To access the IMG file itself you can create a folder in your /tmp directory and mount the file.

So you can do mkdir /tmp/system and then mount -o loop system.img /tmp/system

I recommend copying the IMG as a backup to save yourself some headache: cp system.img system-bak.img from the /media/internal directory

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

droidyman said:


> Once you install the ipk file via Preware in Webos you will have the system.img extracted to the /media/internal folder on your device.
> 
> To access the IMG file itself you can create a folder in your /tmp directory and mount the file.
> 
> ...


awesome, that's very helpful.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

He good to see someone trying something different and actually getting it into peoples hands. While not many features, but then again the touchdroid android dump that everyone could install over a month back was limited too, but was still able to be played around with. Kudos to him. We will see where this is in next couple months, then CM should have their version done and we might options to play around with for fun.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I must say, this does look interesting. I personally will be waiting for the CM7 dual-boot option and may one day nuke WebOS. That said, at a technical level, I really like the look of what this guy is doing - It's essentially a virtual machine (kinda like VMWare) - When completed, this could be a really elegant solution. I can see down the track a 'seamless mode' so Android apps each run in their own card.


----------



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

After unpacking and playing with the system.img, how would we repack it? 
Im trying to edit it.. remove some bloat and add some edits.. then push it back into the ipk..


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

junkdruggler said:


> After unpacking and playing with the system.img, how would we repack it?
> Im trying to edit it.. remove some bloat and add some edits.. then push it back into the ipk..


I had the same problem. was able to edit the system.img after a bit of learning, but the ipk just can't be modified as far as i was able to find. I asked some webos developers and got nowhere.... I had modified the SDCARD symlink to point to /media/internal instead of /mnt/sdcard, so i was hoping that would allow access to the internal memory, but i never could get the ipk rebuilt. If you find out please let me know.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

a few references FWIW:

http://www.oesf.org/index.php?title=IPKG_Howto

http://forums.precentral.net/canuck-coding/237326-ipk-packager.html


----------



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the references but im still needing to know how to repack a system.IMG
Currently im deodexing and optimizing this build.. would love to try to get something more out of this..


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

copy the folder to the sd on a phone, (eg /sdcard/myimg/ open a terminal on the phone, issue mkyaffs2image /sdcard/myimg/ /sdcard/system.img

from: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=896161&page=2

and this(IMO) maybe a good source to try and integrate as it has close to same spec's as Touchpad...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1240772

or maybe...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1098849


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

The new update is listed on there site...


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

From a developers standpoint what is the difference between this chomper method and CM7 dual boot? I am not asking how are they different in what they are doing but why was the dual boot method picked over running android apps within webos?


----------



## starwood (Oct 9, 2011)

Just found the link for updated version with testing video at CyanogenMod Forum:

*Updated Chomper's Android v0.1.0 (Android running as an App on TP) *


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> From a developers standpoint what is the difference between this chomper method and CM7 dual boot? I am not asking how are they different in what they are doing but why was the dual boot method picked over running android apps within webos?


Harder, better, faster, stronger.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Harder, better, faster, stronger.


So daft punk? xDD


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Harder, better, faster, stronger.


Correct me if I'm wrong,

With-in cards it be an emulator.

If it boots (either dual/single) it lives in its own operation independent of WebOS


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

oldpapa49 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong,
> 
> With-in cards it be an emulator.
> 
> If it boots (either dual/single) it lives in its own operation independent of WebOS


What I was getting at was is it not possible to use a setup like wine + wine bottler to recompile the apk to ipk? At the end of the day I see most people deleting webos altogether but it would be interesting to smoothly run apks in webos.


----------



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

This method would probably be for easier install.. or proof of concept.. but an awesome one at that, took about 20 minutes of reading and doing to get this working on a completely stock touchpad..


----------

